# Irving J. Oser Boston Ret.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Irving J. Oser
*By *Bostonherald.com staff*
Sunday, October 30, 2005 - Updated: 12:53 PM EST

*I*rving J."Joe" Oser of Randolph, a former Boston police officer and veteran of World War II and the Korean War, died Friday at Massachusetts General Hospital. He was 79. 
 Born, raised and educated in Boston, he had lived in Randolph for 47 years. 
Mr. Oser was a Boston police officer for 30 years before retiring in 1976. 
He served in the Navy during World War II and the Korean War. 
He was a member of the Boston Police Patrolmen's Association. 
Mr. Oser is survived by his wife, Rose M. (Nompleggi); two daughters, Deborah A. Cremin of Jamaica Plain and Donella M. DeCourcey of Randolph; two sons, Mark J. of Randolph and Michael J. of Mansfield; his stepfather, Christopher Murphy of Norwood; a sister, Helen Miller of Texas; two brothers, John of Sandwich and Christopher Murphy Jr. of Norwood; four grandchildren; and one great-granddaughter. 
A funeral Mass will be celebrated at 12:10 p.m. tomorrowat St. Mary's Church, Randolph. 
Burial will be in St. Mary's Cemetery, Randolph. 
Arrangements by Hurley Funeral Home, Randolph.


----------

